# Space Jam: A New Legacy - The Game: Trailer stellt Spiel zum Film vor



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Juni 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Space Jam: A New Legacy - The Game: Trailer stellt Spiel zum Film vor* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Space Jam: A New Legacy - The Game: Trailer stellt Spiel zum Film vor*


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Juni 2021)

Space Jam war damals als Kind mein absoluter Lieblingsfilm, leider hats nicht ganz zum Michael Jordan gereicht


----------



## PCGH_Raff (25. Juni 2021)

25 Jahre später, Zeit fliegt ... das waren noch Zeiten. Wo Cartoon-Figuren mit echten Menschen sprechen konnten. Das hatte seinen ganz eigenen Charme. CGI ist natürlich "besser", aber einfach anders.

MfG
Raff


----------



## RyzA (25. Juni 2021)

Ja der Film war ganz witzig.  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-gUd88gc8WA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

